# Pirate Codex



## Bascombe (May 18, 2010)

This is a pirate codex I built for a demonstration in the stage props class I teach.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Very cool !


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

We be wantin' a how-to, mate. Arrrggghhh!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Very pretty - I mean piratey


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Yeah, what she said!!


RoxyBlue said:


> Very pretty - I mean piratey


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Yarg. Daddy like. Tutorial please!


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

Yeah teach us mate.


----------



## Glenbaer (Apr 8, 2008)

That looks great!


----------



## Bascombe (May 18, 2010)

Thank you all for all your kind words. 

I don't have any process pix of this particular book, but my wife is insisting I do a spell or potion book for her for next Halloween so I will document that one and post it in the "How To's" when I get it done.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Looks good, every Pirate needs one!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Very cool! Excellent work!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

That's awesome!


----------



## Murdock (May 17, 2010)

Very cool!


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

very cool I love the detail!!!!!


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

amazing. lovely. I'll be wanting details as well, mate.


----------



## DeadRN (Jun 21, 2010)

Really cool! It looks like real aged leather.


----------



## ELH Erin Loves Halloween (Feb 19, 2009)

Love it! Do you want to give it to another pirate lover??? hint hint..


----------



## shar (Jun 19, 2010)

Very nice!!!


----------



## buckaneerbabe (Jun 5, 2007)

Very beautiful!


----------

